# My visa application



## Pradeep_uae (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you for the valuable comments posted in this forum.

My new employer informed me that my abu dhabi visa application is rejected and he is going to apply again. I don't know what is the real problem. I got the offer letter one month before. He said he is going apply using different trade license like that.

Pls advise me what I should do to solve this problem.


regards
Pradeep


----------

